# Wearing riding attire after riding



## BlueDiamonds218

I go to the store with my dirty clothes on all the time..... but then around here most people are used to seeing dirty pants and shirts, sunburnt skin, and messy boots! Mostly construction crews or men that move snow but the occasional cowboy/ cowgirl walks in with pants stuffed in boots, dirty, sweaty and overall nasty smelling and looking.....so dont feel bad, ignore the looks. I just say they are jealous of my boots and how i can pull them off so good! lol


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Im not sure why anyone would want to though. I can smell the horse all over me....id be assuming everyone else would too! Not to mention the hair that gets on shirtsleeves in winter!


----------



## NaeNae87

I go down to the shops all the time in riding clothes. Mostly its grocery shopping, so it doesn't really matter if I am dirty. 

If I am going clothes shopping, I will shower and change.


----------



## Viranh

I do it all the time, but I think the barn smells great and I do not care what other people think of me. My riding clothes are pretty comfortable too. If you want to, do it. I've never heard of a grocery store throwing someone out for being slightly dirty.


----------



## AQHSam

Viranh said:


> I do it all the time, but I think the barn smells great and I do not care what other people think of me. My riding clothes are pretty comfortable too. If you want to, do it. *I've never heard of a grocery store throwing someone out for being slightly dirty.*


No way. Not after peopleofwalmart.com. i wouldn't believe it.

This is a funny thread. Because in the western discipline, I can't think of anybody who stops to change after leaving the barn for just store type errands. maybe it is the jean mentality, and you are in them all the time. But, yea. I've left the barn and gone to get something to eat on the way home without even thinking that I just scooped poop in my boots and rode for 2 hrs.

Interesting.....


----------



## smrobs

I suppose it depends on your location as well.

I can go just about anywhere around here with my dirty jeans, cowboy hat, and spurs on and I don't get a second look. BUT, if I were to go to the nearest big city and walk into a restaurant looking like that, I can imagine the funny looks I'd get.

Anyone wearing breeches around here would get looks simply because folks who ride English are few and far between.


----------



## waresbear

Yes, I stop at the coffee place or the grocery store but that's about it. It is after riding lessons and my trailer & horse are with me, in the parking lot, not the store! LOL!


----------



## AQHSam

smrobs said:


> I suppose it depends on your location as well.
> 
> I can go just about anywhere around here with my dirty jeans, cowboy hat, and spurs on and I don't get a second look. BUT, if I were to go to the nearest big city and walk into a restaurant looking like that, I can imagine the funny looks I'd get.
> 
> Anyone wearing breeches around here would get looks simply because folks who ride English are few and far between.


it's almost too quiet around these parts if you don't hear the clink clink of someone's spurs walking through the store!


----------



## Chevaux

Since my usual garb is tee shirts, jeans and boots, I'm technically always dressed for riding whether I'm actually doing it or not. When I go to 'town', I wear my farm attire as it's a rural community and that is not out of the norm. For the 'city' however I scrub up and put on clean jeans (although when in there I do notice folks that do construction work, etc., are walking around in their work duds). 

I remember a friend telling me one time she had to stop by a drug store in the city and didn't bother changing from her breeches (she was out of her boots and in runners which further added to the look) - that definitely got her stares.


----------



## Iseul

I honestly don't have enough time in the day or gas money in my truck to go home to shower and change (or clothes) before I stop at the store for something.

I don't usually feel the need to impress anyone, nor do I care what they think, when I need to get something and go home. The sad thing is, all the guys around here look when you're dirty and smell like a barn (and comment), but don't have any interest in you if you're clean, yet dressed to ride.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Iseul said:


> I honestly don't have enough time in the day or gas money in my truck to go home to shower and change (or clothes) before I stop at the store for something.
> 
> I don't usually feel the need to impress anyone, nor do I care what they think, when I need to get something and go home. The sad thing is, all the guys around here look when you're dirty and smell like a barn (and comment), but don't have any interest in you if you're clean, yet dressed to ride.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thats weird. In Erie, I always got looks from guys in my normal clothes...not so much my dirty horse covered ones LOL


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal

ppppfffffff......... i'll go anywhere shy of a quasi formal affair in my barn clothes, lol. grocery store, coffee shop, run errands, out to eat (ok, maybe not at a 'sit down' place, but fast food restaurants are a different story).

if people don't like to see me in breeches and paddock boots and a golf shirt with horse hair and dirt then that is their problem. i find i smell much better 'post-barn' than those women that douse themselves in perfume before they leave their houses. blegh.


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I will and have shown up to decently nice restaurants in breeches. If I need a glass of wine I need a glass of wine! Lol 
If I don't show up to my Starbucks in breeches, no one recognizes me lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DriftingShadow

English riding isnt as popular of a discipline down here so I do get some looks- but I still wear it  Especially if Im on my way home and I have errands to run. Why waste the gas driving home to change first?

Some of my barn friends and I actually grab MExican food once a month after a ride. We stopped getting looks eventually. Though one time a man did say "oh yall are those riders who like to wear tight pants". We were just like "yep!" ha ha


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Eh its not really 100 percent that I care about what other people think, I just dont like going to the store, mall....anywhere but tractor sipply...with horse crap on my boots and looking as well as smelling like a hot mess. Then again, we never went to Walmart in sweatpants and dirty shirts either....TO ME its more about taking a bit of pride in how I look. 
Most of us shower after the gym, why not clean up after sweating with a horse?

Ets, im not trying to sound like a jerk, just not sure what the diff is?


----------



## Fayewokf

Okay, coz tomorrow i have a symphony rehearsal and it's very close to the barn and I don't fancy going home to change..... I will let you know if I get the stares.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom

I generally just take my half chaps off, leave my jodhpurs and boots on. I used to walk home from my Saturday lesson and would pop in to a posh cafe and have some late breakfast or early lunch. Sat there eating, wearing my grubby jodhpurs, helmet under the table and with my whip or crop propped up next to me lol. Got a few horse jokes but no one complained. There was no way I was delaying feasting on the best smoked salmon and spinach eggs hemingway around because of silly little things like changing into normal-person clothes :lol:

One time I walked into a 7-Eleven carrying my driving whip and wearing my rubber knee-high stable boots. Bloke behind the counter thought I was going fishing haha.


----------



## DuffyDuck

ALWAYS stay in my riding kit. As soon as I am home the clothes are left in the cellar and I am in the shower.

But I have eaten in places, shopped, visited people etc.

I don't really get looks, but a couple of time people have sussed I am English and had a few comments on my bum. They get the shock of their lives when I thank them in English!

I do, however, get funny stares if I wake up late and walk the dogs in my PJs...


----------



## tlkng1

All the time ....I do have a brush in my car I MIGHT swipe through my hair just to get rid of the helmet head look but otherwise I will stop off at the store or even do full groceries, or other general store, post ride. I admit I probably wouldn't go in to a restaurant in post ride clothes but if a fast food type place, I would have no problem going in pre-ride in breeches..have done that before. A more upscale restaurant I would be a little closer to some sort of dress code  Now, if it is really hot out, I may swipe a damp paper towel over my face and arms and wash my hands (more to cool off than "clean up") or if I have just given the horse a bath and am still overly damp I might put on a dry shirt if it is raining or chilly out.

On the other hand I have people at our barn, OK mostly older teen or girl's in their low 20s, who wouldn't be caught dead in their breeches, pre or post ride outside their vehicles, until they get to the barn. These are also the same one's that use the restroom to wash up and repair their makeup before leaving as well even though they are just headed home.


----------



## jinxremoving

I always go home and change, take my tall boots and breeches off. I just feel very awkward walking around in them outside of the barn... can only imagine what people would think seeing me in my tall boots! lol. Not to mention the smell!


----------



## franknbeans

I am with the group that (a)couldn't give a rats behind what anyone thinks, and (b) doesn't have the time or gas $$ to go home and change. I do it ALL the time. Did in my English garb when I rode English, and do now that I ride Western. I get looks sometimes, but, oh well. 

Several years ago we used to have a "ladies night" riding group, and we would all feed, do stalls, have a lesson, then go out to eat-5 or 6 of us......we did get some looks.

I will say-I go to Middleburg, Va once in a while, a pretty wealthy area where most have hunters.....I see those folks al over that lovely little town in breeches and chaps, so I guess they don't care either.

Duffy-I also get some pretty strange looks when I venture to take out the trash or something in what my kids call my "wildebeest" outfit......I have a thick fluffy zebra robe with matching PJ's (DH bought it-but it IS warm....lol) Quite the look, but at least I won't get hit by a car crossing the road to the trash. lol


----------



## DuffyDuck

FnB, I draw the line at a nighty... but anything else pretty much goes! I've worn shorts, baggy tshirt and my long mucker boots out in the snow before. I was too hungover to care about the cold!


----------



## Alyssa

I am very girly and love fashion and work in the beauty industry. there is a shopping plaza on the way home from the barn the holds a Target, Starbucks, and Nordstrom Rack. I always stop into Target and/or Starbucks post ride. People look, I could care less. I have awesome muscles from riding, and they certainly aren't going to spinning 4X a week.

I dont go into Nordstrom Rack though, I'll save that for when I'm clean.


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Just the other day my family and i went to olive garden and i was dressed in my dirty jeans, dirty boots, and sweaty tank covered in horse hair after my ride. I didnt get one look. lol I take that back there was a group of cowboys that gave me a good lookin at....they werent nothin to brag about tho. hehehe


----------



## Zexious

This is a funny thread xD I like it. 
For me it depends on the time/situation...

Until very recently I wouldn't have been caught dead in my tall boots, breeches, and polo outside of the barn. I'm sweaty and gross... No bueno.

But it's so hot here in Texas that I lesson in the early evening, with the lesson starting between 6:30 and 7:30. I don't eat before, because I will feel sick during riding, and am very hungry after, since it's close to 8 or 9 by the time I'm all finished. So, since arriving I have been out to eat twice in my barn clothes. Not many English riders around here...


----------



## NorthernMama

I absolutely disagree with anyone going into a restaurant or grocery store without being reasonably clean. Whether smelly from the barn, from pesticides, from labouring or whatever. I don't want dirty smelly stuff around food that I am paying for. That said, I understand how people that travel from the barn to home don't have the best opportunity to change. If it was me, I would plan all my shopping before I go to the barn, including bringing a cooler for temporary storage if necessary. Sometimes, that's not possible, so in that case, I would expect someone to at least wash their hands and face, comb or tie back their hair and brush off the worst of the mess from boots, pants, etc. That much can be done at a public washroom, certainly not too much to ask.

This is suitable for fast food restaurants and casual bar & grill type restaurants, but not, in my opinion, a formal dining establishment. In that case, go home and get changed first. A quick clean up is suitable for a quick stop at Wal-Mart, but not necessary for the hardware store, building supply or farm supply store. 

To me, its about respect for other shoppers/diners according to the environment you are entering.


----------



## Golden Horse

I often have to stop off on the way home from lessons etc, and you get me as I am, Western or English attire, get over it. I also go to the store right from working out on the farm, if I have to go to the city for parts I will stop off for groceries etc while I am there. I won't go into high end places, but working or playing, it is good honest dust and sweat, and I am proud of it.


----------



## Boo Walker

I've been in a little local cafe after an early morning ride, only to have my husband reach across the table and pull hay out of my hair.


----------



## tlkng1

In answer to Northern......when I go into the store post ride I do make sure I don't look like I have just emerged from a haystack or have just come out of a mud wrestle with my shoes/boots. I just don't worry overmuch about horse hair or some of the horse slobber on my shirt or breeches.


----------



## jaydee

I don't have time to change if I'm just going out to pick up a few things from the local supermarket or feed stores, lots of horse barns around here so they're used to 'our sort'
I do scrub up and change if I'm going 'posh shopping' though


----------



## showjumperachel

I don't change after I ride either. If I have to go to the grocery store or NEED wink coffee, I'm not going to run all the way back home to run a simple errand. It's practically a fashion statement now a days to wear riding pants and "boots". I've seen "breeches" for sale in stores like Forever 21 (I'm pretty sure this is a major retail store and not just in northern california ...)

I had a night class this summer and would go straight to class after either going for a ride or working all day at the barn. I always apologized to the girl sitting next to me if she could smell horse, but she never complained. 

Anyways, the bottom line is who cares what other people think! I have seen way more ridiculous outfits when I'm out and about than people in riding gear (see: Funny Pictures at WalMart)


----------



## faye

I couldnt give a rats **** about how I look and I regularly go food shopping straight after being at the stables. You shouldnt smell much after a trip or 2 to the stables

Jods, boots (country boots) and tshirt are pefectly normal in the shops round here. 
I swear the ladies in SPAR wouldnt recognise me without hat hair, heck I've ridden to the shop, tied the pony to the rail and gone in to get a drink! they were all out there patting him.

ASDA security guy sometimes gives me a funny look but nothing ever said about it. I will go out for lunch to fast food or a pub or somewhere like franky and benny's in stable clothes or I'd go to a coffee shop, I wouldnt go to a proper resturant in stable clothes.

Half the local pubs would go out of business if it were not for the local riders nipping in for a bite to eat or a drink after a ride.

I have better things to do with my time than be constantly changing clothes and to be honest I think very little of people who are obsessed with it.


----------



## Jake and Dai

~*~anebel~*~ said:


> If I don't show up to my Starbucks in breeches, no one recognizes me lol


In one week I went to 3 Starbucks in 2 different states and saw different customers in their breeches and tall boots in all 3. LOL

I have no problem going to the store or even a casual restaurant in my riding gear.


----------



## NorthernMama

GH, can't you be proud of your dust and sweat somewhere other than on my groceries? LOL And the others that posted that you go from the barn to the store, do you at least wash up? Could you?


----------



## Corporal

I live in the country and I WILL go grocery shopping at the store in the tiny town 6 miles away in my schooling clothes.
C-U is a preppy town, so if I have shopping to do there I always clean up and change. Don't wanna be denied that $36K purse that the shop didn't let Oprah buy!! ROFL


----------



## Fayewokf

Lol, I am loving all your answers!!

I'm very lazy to change out of the barn attire, but I'm talking a out walking to a at symphony orchestra rehearsal (non professional mind you), just wondering what sort of states I will get


----------



## franknbeans

NorthernMama said:


> GH, can't you be proud of your dust and sweat somewhere other than on my groceries? LOL And the others that posted that you go from the barn to the store, do you at least wash up? Could you?


In ANY public place, grocery store included, horse "dirt" that may fly off GH's or my clothes while perusing the veggies is the least of your worries. Think about all of the folks coughing and sneezing, or the ones who use the bathroom and don't wash their hands, etc, etc. If I stop at the grocery I stop in the restroom and wash my hands on the way in. Better than the average person.......JMHO


----------



## Incitatus32

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one!!!! :-D I've gone to the grocery store, restaurants (both casual and non lol), and just about everywhere in my riding clothes. I wear jeans, tee shirt and a pair of cowboy boots (and sometimes I later find that I'm carrying around mud and/or hay around my jeans/hair). When me and my boss would finish up training horses on fridays we'd go out and get a bite to eat wherever we felt like it. 

The way I see it who cares? Have your opinions, have your stares and move on it didn't and won't kill you. I've seen people with worse sanitary habits then me in grocery stores (about being around the food and such). 
As a side note: anyone ever run errands and such in their PJ's? How about ride a horse? lol I'm excited I'm not a freak!


----------



## bsms

NorthernMama said:


> GH, can't you be proud of your dust and sweat somewhere other than on my groceries? LOL And the others that posted that you go from the barn to the store, do you at least wash up? Could you?


If my T-shirt is soaked in sweat, I change it before doing anything else. I'm fortunate enough to be able to do my riding at home, and a quick rinse & fresh shirt is just good manners.

But if it wasn't that hot out & there isn't visible moisture on my shirt...maybe not. Lots of people sweat in southern Arizona just getting across the parking lot!

My jeans don't get changed. Anyone who wants to sniff my legs to check for some horse sweat will get a knee to the nose. Let them smell blood...:twisted: I figure a bit of horse sweat justifies my wearing cowboy boots. Besides, my mare doesn't sweat. She perspires. Or is it 'glistens'? Sometimes she glistens so much she drips...








​


----------



## ~*~anebel~*~

I don't find that the barn I'm at is all that smelly - I'd have no problem living in one of the stalls! It is very clean and the paddocks are cleaned so not a whole lot of smells going on. So if you have an issue with me going on my time and spending my money dressed in my clothes at a restaurant of my choosing then oh well too bad!
If I'm smelly/sweaty/covered in poop or some other then yes I will go right home but seriously a dirt smear on otherwise clean breeches is no reason to deny myself a Starbucks or a glass of wine


----------



## Golden Horse

NorthernMama said:


> GH, can't you be proud of your dust and sweat somewhere other than on my groceries? LOL And the others that posted that you go from the barn to the store, do you at least wash up? Could you?


No, because if I don't haul my dirty grubby hard working butt straight from the combine, to the truck, to the parts store, to the grocery store and back to the field, guess what, the food that is in your grocery store would not be there.

Good honest dust, and sweat is how my husband and I try and make a living and also feed you, so yes I have little shame.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

bsms said:


> But if it wasn't that hot out & there isn't visible moisture on my shirt...maybe not. Lots of people sweat in southern Arizona just getting across the parking lot!
> 
> My jeans don't get changed. Anyone who wants to sniff my legs to check for some horse sweat will get a knee to the nose.


Maybe I just have a sensitive nose? Or are you guys washing your horse more often than I am? xD

Honestly, if I go out there and brush my horse well, I can smell horse clear up to my elbow. It takes at least one or two scrubbings to really clear that stink off. Not to mention scrubbing the grime from underneath my nails. I just can't go out in boots that have been at the BARN, because I will inevitably find a way to step in SOMETHING. And maybe I'm doing it wrong because I usually find a way to somehow brush my boobs on the horse, because my shirt will have some horse odor on it too!

That being said, horse odor + sushi dinner? Or Horse odor + anything sit down? :hide: How anyone can do that is beyond me.... Then again, like I said...maybe I just have a sensitive nose. I just remember being behind people who didn't shower after the gym or were homeless, and it honestly does nothing for me wanting to get food or stay in a line for any reason.


----------



## franknbeans

I like the smell of the barn and horses better than a whole lot of other things in the store! I personally cannot stand people who bathe in perfume. Makes me nauseous.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

franknbeans said:


> I personally cannot stand people who bathe in perfume. Makes me nauseous.


Same here. I have never been a fan of strong odors.

Being pregnant, Im thinking if someones barn/body odor/perfume stink makes me vomit in public, Im ruining their time same as they are ruining mine LOL


----------



## COWCHICK77

I will wear my dirty jeans, shirt and boots but I usually swap a cowboy hat for a ball cap and leave my spurs in the truck or at home if I need to run to town.
Going into another persons home I will always remove my hat and my spurs, not doing so is bad etiquette.

I have to say a friend of my husbands recently moved to TX from up here and he was thoroughly disgusted when he seen something at a little hamburger stand. 
Apparently a "team roper", I put that in quotes as an indication of a wished-he-was, was eating a hamburger with his roping glove on. I think that is taking it way too far- you can't be bothered to pull a cotton string glove off your hand before you eat?

ETA: the last paragraph was not an indication of TX horse folk, just he has been absolutely mystified about how things are down there as whole and that was the latest...lol! Poor Yank....


----------



## DuckDodgers

If I'm wearing jeans and paddock boots I won't give it a second thought before I go out in public. I mean, if I literally rolled in poop or something then I'll probably go straight home, but otherwise I don't care. If I'm smelly then I'll try not to stand next to anyone, but folks can ignore any stains. Wearing breeches? That's another story. I wouldn't mind getting stares and chuckles from some random person that I don't know, but I'm always afraid that I'll run into someone. Even on a normal, well-dressed day I will usually flee upon seeing a person that I know and don't immediately enjoy talking to in a store. I leave my half chaps at the barn so the occasion doesn't really come up, but I wouldn't mind wearing them in public with my jeans.


----------



## bsms

Hmmm...stand upwind while brushing your horse? Grime under nails? That only happens if I'm working on my car. Maybe. But my nails are probably no more than 1/16th of an inch. I dunno...is that the joy of being a guy, along with not worrying about brushing my boobs against a horse? :shock: I don't tend to tromp thru horse poop, but I suspect a dab of horse poop on my boots would be less unhealthy than what a lot of folks have on their hands. I never offer to 'shake boots' with anyone, and I guess I'm just not enough of a stud that anyone wants to caress me in public.

Maybe my nose is broken, but I can wear my jeans riding 5 days in a row, and then barely smell any horse to them if I hold the pants leg next to my nose. From 6 inches, nothing. Heck, maybe Mia really DOES "glisten" instead of "sweat"! Or do my Wal-Mart $15.88 Wranglers have some smell repellant built in that breeches lack?


----------



## demonwolfmoon

bsms, you're in AZ, do you not sweat? Its been between 90 and 100 degrees here in Nuevo, and Even if my legs dont smell like horse, Im not sure I could wear jeans 5 days in a row and not smell um...off. 

I told Dh about this thread and he suggests that since Im so vision impaired, I navigate by smell and sound, and step in every hole in existance since you cant smell or hear a hole.Then again, he also claims I step in every pile of poo due to not paying attention, and horse poo is pretty smelly, so he may just be full of it! xD

Duck, why would it bother you to be seen in breeches?


----------



## NorthernMama

Seems to me the majority of people will clean up a bit, appropriately to their destination.  There are always exceptions, like GH who seems to think that I have to bow down in awe for providing food for me. (I'm not going any further down that road though; society is pretty big.) As for the colds, flu, and other contagions we encounter, I feel the same way about that. If everyone would take the time to wash their hands it would help a lot. Thanks to the SARS outbreak up here about a decade ago, people got well-informed about handwashing. The other exception is just as Franknbeans said; those over-perfumed folks. Uck! I avoid those people as well as much as I can. I'd sooner have the good, honest sweat and dust than the fancy pants $1000 an ounce perfume, thank you very much. We don't get too many of those here, even in "town" because a large part of the population here deals with blackflies on a regular basis, and those guys just LOVE perfumes.


----------



## Golden Horse

NorthernMama said:


> There are always exceptions, like GH who seems to think that I have to bow down in awe for providing food for me.


I find that exceptionally rude, I certainly don't expect you to bow down, but us farmers and others who do dirty and needed jobs aren't scared of a bit of dirt, and I don't need you to look down on me because I am not sparkly clean every time I get a chance to run into a store.


----------



## bsms

demonwolfmoon said:


> bsms, you're in AZ, do you not sweat?...


Well, this may be more information than anyone wants to know, but...my legs don't sweat. I can run in 100+ deg weather, and at the end my T-shirt will look like I pulled it out of a swimming pool, but my legs will be dry.

My mare sweats under the saddle blanket, but I've almost never worked her hard enough to get her sides dripping sweat. I'm a recreational rider, and I ride purely for fun. In truth, although I guess it sounds weird, I often ride because I enjoy spending an hour with Mia. Heck, I just walked her around the block on a lead line because it is about to storm, I wouldn't trust her riding, and she needs to get out when all the trees are waiving their arms and yelling at her. But I often ride because she helps me relax. She enjoys getting out, she enjoys short canters and doesn't mind trotting around, but I rarely push her to 'soaked with sweat from stem to stern' status. That would make it unfun for her, and thus unfun for me. Guess we're both a bit lazy...


----------



## NorthernMama

I tried to multi-quote, but it didn't work. So, quoting from you, GH:



> No, because if I don't haul my dirty grubby hard working butt straight from the combine, to the truck, to the parts store, to the grocery store and back to the field, guess what, the food that is in your grocery store would not be there.


See, to me THAT was rude. There are lots of different jobs that require lots of different attire, but that doesn't mean that your job is any more special than my job, or anyone else's. So, I should respect your job, but you shouldn't respect me? It's OK for you to be rude to me at the grocery store because of what you do? Does that mean that it's not acceptable for an oilrig worker to go from work to the grocery store because (s)he isn't providing food? Guess what? I'm your customer. Can you survive without your customers? Respect goes all the way around.

I'm not saying you have to be polished, buffed and steam-cleaned; just reasonably presented and clean. Do you wash your hands and face before you go grocery shopping? Do you stamp the muck off your boots before? Maybe slap the dust off your shirt if it's bad? Small things; maybe you do them without even thinking about it.



> but us farmers and others who do dirty and needed jobs aren't scared of a bit of dirt, and I don't need you to look down on me because I am not sparkly clean every time I get a chance to run into a store


So your job is needed and people who do scientific research are wasting their time? A dirty job is needed, but a clean one isn't? Again, your job isn't any better than anyone else's. And asking someone to be respectful has nothing to do with "looking down" on someone. Being turned off by someone that is unclean is not about "looking down" or "being scared of dirt." I've done and do my share of getting covered in hay, dust, hair, poop, grease (both mechanical and restaurant dregs), oil, mud, clay, paint, fuel, etc. etc. but I would never go into an environment with food without cleaning up first.


----------



## Golden Horse

NorthernMama said:


> I tried to multi-quote, but it didn't work. So, quoting from you, GH:
> 
> 
> 
> See, to me THAT was rude.


Why? it's true, if the farmers of the world do not get there job done in the small window that nature gives us, there will be no food, seems simple to me.



NorthernMama said:


> There are lots of different jobs that require lots of different attire, but that doesn't mean that your job is any more special than my job, or anyone else's. So, I should respect your job, but you shouldn't respect me? It's OK for you to be rude to me at the grocery store because of what you do? Does that mean that it's not acceptable for an oilrig worker to go from work to the grocery store because (s)he isn't providing food? Guess what? I'm your customer. Can you survive without your customers? Respect goes all the way around.


Why am I not respecting you? I am not being rude, I am just busy. LOL can I survive without customers, sadly we are on the edge of not surviving most of the time, because we supply big business who are our direct customers. Can my local grocery store survive without grubby dusty farmers and mucky ranchers calling in and buying their goods? NO it can't. I have already said that I stay away from high end stores, but hey, maybe Saskatchewan, being largely agricultural has a different view on farmers



NorthernMama said:


> I'm not saying you have to be polished, buffed and steam-cleaned; just reasonably presented and clean. Do you wash your hands and face before you go grocery shopping? Do you stamp the muck off your boots before? Maybe slap the dust off your shirt if it's bad? Small things; maybe you do them without even thinking about it.


I don't know I don't think about it, I just get going and do what I need to do and get back, my appearance simply does not cross my mind.

Quote:
but us farmers and others who do dirty and needed jobs aren't scared of a bit of dirt, and I don't need you to look down on me because I am not sparkly clean every time I get a chance to run into a store 


> So your job is needed and people who do scientific research are wasting their time? A dirty job is needed, but a clean one isn't? Again, your job isn't any better than anyone else's. And asking someone to be respectful has nothing to do with "looking down" on someone. Being turned off by someone that is unclean is not about "looking down" or "being scared of dirt." I've done and do my share of getting covered in hay, dust, hair, poop, grease (both mechanical and restaurant dregs), oil, mud, clay, paint, fuel, etc. etc. but I would never go into an environment with food without cleaning up first.


That's your opinion not mine, I just asked that you don't look down on me as I struggle to put food on your table, I never said that there is anything better about a dirty or a clean job, just trying to get you to understand.


----------



## Sharpie

I won't go anywhere 'nice' without changing, but the diner on the corner, the coffee shop and the feed store are all fair game. I we go on a long conditioning ride, my pants generally get soaked with horse sweat from about mid-calf down (I don't have half chaps) and get pretty rank if I were to let them sit for a day to two. With a short training ride, a leisurely ride with friends or just barn chores I seldom get more than dust and some horse hair on me or my pants though, so I could wear them for days like bsms. I don't really think horses stink to start with though, so maybe I just have a poor nose for it.


----------



## COWCHICK77

I don't think that GH meant that anyone had to bow down to her because of what she does and especially anyone here on the HF.
There are way too many people that do not realize that only 10% of the population that is farmers and ranchers provide food for the world. A lot of folks seem to think it magically appears in the stores conveniently wrapped.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, where I live, we drive about 25 miles one way to get to where our cattle are. They are a few miles north of a whole other town from where I live. We often leave in the morning, stop to gas up and get some breakfast on the way, and we are usually heading home by about 5-6 pm. 

On the way back home, we stop in Shattuck to get something to eat either at one of the restaurants in town or the Sonic or Pizza Hut. Seeing as how I've spent the whole day working 25+ miles from my home and I'm still 20 miles from my house and the shower/change of clothes, you can bet your butt that I'm going wherever the heck I want to in my dirty grimy clothes.

If we go somewhere inside to sit and eat, I'll at least go to the bathroom and wash my hands/rinse the sweat off my face, but other than that...well, I am what I am.

I'm not about to carry an extra set of clothes to change into and dirty 2 sets of clothes for the day. I don't feel any shame in smelling like I did a full day's work...after doing a full day's work.

As for the grocery store, yep, I've picked out fruit with my sweaty dirty hand because our grocery stores don't have bathrooms to "wash up in" before I do my shopping. Folks should be washing their fruit anyway before they eat it and if they aren't? Well, like FnB said, my little bit of sweat and dirt should be the very least of your worries.

I understand that some folks may not like that I don't smell great at the end of the day, that's fine, they don't have to smell me. I don't like folks that bathe in perfume or folks that fail to bathe more than once a month. If I run into one of them, I don't fly off the handle about "ZOMG, you smell horrible, you should be more considerate of other people's noses", I simply move to where I can't smell them anymore.

No big deal....to me, at least.


----------



## Foxhunter

I think it is up to each individual. 

If I were going into town to shop in my (Fox) Hunting attire, I would probably be wearing clothes that cost, together, well over $3,000. 

Time is a factor. An example.
I was busy lambing in 2001. Due to the outbreak of Foot and Mouth, a shepherd who grazed ewes with me all winter, was unable to move them off the land. This meant I was lambing 800+ ewes instead of 200. I never had room to bring them all in. 
After a long night, dozing on bales, the weather turned really nasty with driving sleet and rain. Nothing better for killing lambs as they enter the world.
Realising that we could be cut off with snow drifts, I went to the local store. I never bothered to change. I was covered in hay and straw, smelt of sheep, and looked like a down and out. Did I care, did I heck. 
I raced around doing my shop. Laden with three or four bags, I was struggling to get out the store when the new born lamb I had picked up in the field and had stuffed up my sweater for warmth, had decided to live. He was struggling around and, before I could get out the store, peed, which gave the appearance I had done it! 

The security guard asked if I was all right, I dumped my bags and rearranged the lamb so his head was peering out of my sweater and absolutely nothing was said other than a few oohs and ahhs from folk around.

Needs is as needs must. I do not care what others think or say about me. If they are talking about me they are leaving someone else alone. My money is as good as someone who is clean and smart.

As for germs, half the problem with the sicknesses of today is that the educated world is far to sterile, we need bugs and germs for a healthy immune system.


----------



## Incitatus32

Foxhunter said:


> As for germs, half the problem with the sicknesses of today is that the educated world is far to sterile, we need bugs and germs for a healthy immune system.


Could not agree more with this! :lol:


----------



## Oliveren15

Personally, 90% of the time I can't be bothered to go home and change my clothing if I've been at the barn, if for quick errands. Especially since the store is down the highway from my barn. However if I'm going somewhere that is posh, I'll change. But most of the girls my age (mid teenagers) wont be caught dead in their riding gear. Or maybe just the ones at my old lesson stables. I stopped getting looks a long time ago  I sometimes doubt people would recognise me without my breeches and boots


----------



## franknbeans

Northern Mama-think about this. I would a LOT rather see a farmer or ditch digger in their work clothes in the store than I would a health care worker. THEY are the ones who really should change. They are the ones who are at highest risk to be carrying resistant strains of heaven knows what. However, any person on the street may be carrying MRSA. Many are. You are probably much better off in GH's grocery store than you are walking the streets of most major cities. 

I would also bet that GH could probably do a lot better without your business than you would without the food she provides. JMHO.


----------



## wetrain17

I will always bring a change of clothes, including shoes, with me to the barn if I know I need to run errands afterwards. I make sure to scrub my hands and arms before hand too. I understand that people have very busy schedules and no longer take the time to clean themselves up before hand, but I think its very disrespectful to others not to do so. It does not take long to at least wash your hands and arms before going to a store. And yes, I agree that people who work in health care are much worse then someone who works on a farm. YUCK!


----------



## Joe4d

I tend to draw the line at tights. I do wear them on occassion depending on what level of training I am doing. I'll change in the trailer before leaving. 
Other than that I usually ride in baseball pants, I'll leave them on.


----------



## franknbeans

Joe4d said:


> *I tend to draw the line at tights. *I do wear them on occassion depending on what level of training I am doing. I'll change in the trailer before leaving.
> Other than that I usually ride in baseball pants, I'll leave them on.


....and may I thank you for that. :wink:


----------



## DuffyDuck

franknbeans said:


> ....and may I thank you for that. :wink:


You took the words out of my mouth! Sorry joe... All I thought was ROBIN HOOD!


----------



## Joe4d

we roam around the forest looking for fights !


----------



## DuffyDuck

Oh dear... Oh dear.. I can never unsee that..


----------



## Sharpie

O! Men! Manly Men!


----------



## MyFillyAspen

I don't ever change out my riding clothes if I am going out after (eg. to the shops for stuff). I wear my gear proudly - the supermakets must be used to me by now, as I have only once seen another rider in there.

I like wearing my gear, its who I am - and if people want to stop and chat horse, hey by all means my ears are open. :wink:


----------



## xlionesss

I don't mind wearing my barn/riding attire in public. It doesn't phase me, and it probably should LOL


----------



## NorthernMama

franknbeans said:


> Northern Mama-think about this. I would a LOT rather see a farmer or ditch digger in their work clothes in the store than I would a health care worker. THEY are the ones who really should change. They are the ones who are at highest risk to be carrying resistant strains of heaven knows what. However, any person on the street may be carrying MRSA. Many are. You are probably much better off in GH's grocery store than you are walking the streets of most major cities.
> 
> I would also bet that GH could probably do a lot better without your business than you would without the food she provides. JMHO.


I agree, health care workers have scarier dirt. What's the point? I expect them to clean up before going to the grocery store too. I also agree that it is dangerous no matter where you go. I'm focusing on the respect issue not the health care danger. 

I could do just fine without the food that GH provides, thank you very much. I could quit my posh little office job tomorrow, get my garden going again (I used to have an acre just for us and canned 100's of jars every year), get my own deer, moose, rabbit, grouse, whatever on my own land. I don't choose to right now for various reasons. If society collapsed, our family could survive. But, honestly, I didn't want to go down this road. That becomes a whole discussion about society and economics and survival and who has the bigger _______ (fill in the blank with whatever someone thinks is important: guns, bank account, property, family, whatever...)

All I said, or at least intended to say initially, is I think that out of respect for others we should present ourselves appropriately for the environment. Whether it's a grocery store, a camping trip or the market in Calcutta. Respect for others is what it is about, IMO.


----------



## Golden Horse

NorthernMama said:


> Respect for others is what it is about, IMO.


On that we agree, but how that respect is shown is maybe where we differ.


----------



## Saddlebag

How many people have time to get all gussied up to go to the store and change into the workin duds when they get home. We don't expect this of welders or construction workers. It's not always about respect, it's about being practical. Granted, I do have a quick tubby and a change if I've been cleaning the barn. Not everyone appreciates "Ear de Cheval".


----------



## Allison Finch

I am not a squeamish or egotistical person. I can go the whole day without looking in a mirror once. I live in my riding clothes on those days at the barn. I travel to the barns where I train and ride, so do all my shopping to or fro. Heck, I will sometimes pick out a hoof and then pick up my sandwich, and I haven't died yet.

I will try to knock most of the shaving off of me before entering a store and I will always wash my face and hands before shopping for food. But, if you don't like my boots and breeches, that is simply YOUR problem, IMO.


----------



## COWCHICK77

^^^ I couldn't count how many times I have cut calves or notched ear tags for doctoring, wiped my knife blade off an my pants, stuffed it back in my pocket only to be pulled out the next day to make a sandwich with it usually from salami and a jar of mayo that has been floating in the ice chest for a couple days on the back of the truck.
Your only as strong as the germs your exposed to!


----------



## smrobs

COWCHICK77 said:


> ^^^ I couldn't count how many times I have cut calves or notched ear tags for doctoring, wiped my knife blade off an my pants, stuffed it back in my pocket only to be pulled out the next day to make a sandwich with it usually from salami and a jar of mayo that has been floating in the ice chest for a couple days on the back of the truck.
> *Your only as strong as the germs your exposed to!*


 
YES! Glad I'm not the only one to do that LOL. Cut calves with a knife, wipe it on the pants, put it away, use it the next day to pick a rock out of a hoof, then use it to slice an apple LOL.


----------



## AlexS

There are two opinions I care about, my husbands, and my employers. For my employer as long as I am covered and not in a meeting, they don't much care what I do in my own time. Thankfully my husband thinks I am the best looking woman alive on my worst day. 

Therefore yes, I will go to the grocery store, gas station etc in my breeches, boots, half chaps. I'd prefer to change before dinner, but if that's not possible then I will eat somewhere like a diner in my breeches. 

If I am covered, I am not disrespecting anyone. People look for sure, because it's not the norm to see it - my hubby tells me it's because I look so good, so of course they will look. I am lucky.


----------



## bsms

COWCHICK77 said:


> ^^^ I couldn't count how many times I have cut calves...wiped my knife blade off an my pants, stuffed it back in my pocket only to be pulled out the next day to make a sandwich with it...


No calves here, but when my wife asks about the cleanliness of my knife, I tell her I swapped it out with a clean one. I have 3 knives that vary only somewhat in size, and what she doesn't know doesn't hurt her.

As long as no one rats on me now...:shock:


----------



## Foxhunter

smrobs said:


> YES! Glad I'm not the only one to do that LOL. Cut calves with a knife, wipe it on the pants, put it away, use it the next day to pick a rock out of a hoof, then use it to slice an apple LOL.


Nothing like going out dagging sheep. This is shearing their dirty end. A tiresome job, especially as sheep are never cooperative! At the same time because they are penned, having to be caught, might as well give them a pedicure. 

Come mid morning hunger starts to hit, out come the sandwiches, of course, hand washing consists of whipping hands down the sides of your pants. Eat the food without a thought but, come the grubby corner, chuck it to the dogs as reward for them working with you.

People I know who work like this are rarely ever ill. At a wedding several of us attended to I was called the next day to ask if I was OK. I was fine as were others but, several had been very ill with salmonella poisoning. When asked of we had eaten the chicken we all had yet it had no effect whatsoever on any of our guts. 

Time is a factor with me before I go shopping. I had to dash to the store whenever I could to do a big shop. I never had a day off as such. I rarely ever went clothes shopping, if I did then yes, I would change, but for food shopping, no way.

What makes me laugh is when jodhpurs come into fashion, as they have done several times. You see people wearing them as a fashion statement along with high heeled long fashion boots. Makes me feel really good to know I am setting the style!


----------



## franknbeans

NorthernMama said:


> I agree, health care workers have scarier dirt. What's the point? I expect them to clean up before going to the grocery store too. I also agree that it is dangerous no matter where you go. I'm focusing on the respect issue not the health care danger.
> 
> I could do just fine without the food that GH provides, thank you very much. I could quit my posh little office job tomorrow, get my garden going again (I used to have an acre just for us and canned 100's of jars every year), get my own deer, moose, rabbit, grouse, whatever on my own land. I don't choose to right now for various reasons. If society collapsed, our family could survive. But, honestly, I didn't want to go down this road. That becomes a whole discussion about society and economics and survival and who has the bigger _______ (fill in the blank with whatever someone thinks is important: guns, bank account, property, family, whatever...)
> 
> All I said, or at least intended to say initially, is I think that out of respect for others we should present ourselves appropriately for the environment. Whether it's a grocery store, a camping trip or the market in Calcutta. Respect for others is what it is about, IMO.


if you feel those of us who wear our barn clothes to run our errands somehow "disrespects" you, you would be assuming that we actually CARE what you think, and we don't. From the responses here it should be clear that most of us will do what we need to when we need to regardless. It saves time, effort and gas. It has nothing whatsoever to do with whether or not we respect you or anyone else in the store. I do respect my DH enough to remove the barn clothes on the porch before I go into the house......he is allergic. Other than that-oh well.


----------



## dgazibar

I don't want to change my clothes that many times in a day. If I was just riding, expect to see me in breeches and field boots. Horses smell nice. I have a confession to make, I have worn my field boots to CHURCH twice. Get at me, they are the fanciest, cleanest, shiniest, and best fitting pair of shoes I own (BY FAR) and also in the best shape. I wear them with dress clothes too. and 5 times a week to ride in, but I clean and condition every time. I went straight from my lesson to Cabela's a few days ago, and there were a bunch of people saying things like "nice boots" and lots of stares, but if I wanted to be all snobby, I would criticize their stupid camo. Anyway, what's the point of getting all hussy about the type of clothes someone is wearing at the store? They are just as legitimate as whatever you're wearing (unless you are wearing flip flops or toms, in which case riding shoes are by far more legitimate). As far as being "smelly" around your precious food, it's either in a package or something that you should wash anyway. Plus my smell isn't going to infect your food or anything. Ridiculous! At least my butt has fabric over it. Be happy.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I have gone to work in my riding clothes before. I forgot to grab a change of clothes before I left the house and didn't have time to stop and get them before work after I'd been at the barn riding and mucking. So, I went to work (as a cashier at Goodwill) in black denim leggings, half chaps, and my Ariat Terrains. Luckily, I live in a small mostly ranching community, so instead of thinking it was stupid or whatever, most people thought it was pretty cool.

As far as going to the store and such in riding clothes, again, I live in a ranching community, so there are people in smelly old boots and dusty/dirty jeans and button-downs at the store all the time. If you DON'T see someone dressed like that, it's a rarity.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## whalegirl

I love the attention i get when i wear my riding clothes in public 

On my lesson days I carry all my riding stuff with me to work and change there before leaving so i always get weird looks when i come out of the bathroom, not in my usual black polo/green apron combo, but in breeches and half chaps with a crop sticking out of the top of my bag cause it doesnt fit lol. and then I ride the bus home and my transfer stop is on a busy street and people are always craning their necks cause i look so very out of place. I probably wouldn't have an issue going anywhere dressed like that. like i said, i love the attention lol.


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Oh gosh im guilty of GOING TO SCHOOL in my riding clothes lol. I have lessons on Tuesday afternoons right after school so I just say screw it and wear them all day cause changing is a pain. Also sometimes after working at the ranch all day me and my barn buddies go out to eat in our riding clothes all sweaty, muddy and caked in poo... Its funny cause we always see those "fake" country girls there in their prissy little fake cowgirly boots and they always stare at us like we have some disease lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlueDiamonds218

Im quite guilty of going to school with my riding clothes or even half my riding clothes.....id change my shirt and clean my hair and nails mostly lol. Just the other day i went to a car show covered in horse apples and smelling of horse and horse apples lol.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

dgazibar said:


> I don't want to change my clothes that many times in a day. If I was just riding, expect to see me in breeches and field boots. Horses smell nice. I have a confession to make, I have worn my field boots to CHURCH twice. Get at me, they are the fanciest, cleanest, shiniest, and best fitting pair of shoes I own (BY FAR) and also in the best shape. I wear them with dress clothes too. and 5 times a week to ride in, but I clean and condition every time. I went straight from my lesson to Cabela's a few days ago, and there were a bunch of people saying things like "nice boots" and lots of stares, but if I wanted to be all snobby, I would criticize their stupid camo. Anyway, what's the point of getting all hussy about the type of clothes someone is wearing at the store? They are just as legitimate as whatever you're wearing (unless you are wearing flip flops or toms, in which case riding shoes are by far more legitimate). As far as being "smelly" around your precious food, it's either in a package or something that you should wash anyway. Plus my smell isn't going to infect your food or anything. Ridiculous! At least my butt has fabric over it. Be happy.


My flip flops are better than most peoples shat upon boots, and if Im going to a restaurant that doesn't say "taco Bell" on the front, I reserve the right as a pregnant woman to vomit all over your clean boots from the odor wafting from your smelly clothes.

Again, if you're not one of those people who goes in public straight from the gym covered in sweat and body funk, why would you do it in dirty riding clothes? I dont mean a couple stray hairs either!

PS. Just because your butt "has fabric over it" doesn't mean youre doing us any real favors!


----------



## franknbeans

whalegirl said:


> I love the attention i get when i wear my riding clothes in public
> 
> On my lesson days I carry all my riding stuff with me to work and change there before leaving so i always get weird looks when i come out of the bathroom, not in my usual black polo/green apron combo, but in breeches and half chaps with a crop sticking out of the top of my bag cause it doesnt fit lol. and then I ride the bus home and my transfer stop is on a busy street and people are always craning their necks cause i look so very out of place. I probably wouldn't have an issue going anywhere dressed like that. like i said, i love the attention lol.


Yeah-you obviously DO enjoy the attention if you parry your clothes to work, change there, then go home...and carry a crop in the bag? Drama much? Perhaps you need a reality series.:wink:


----------



## LouieThePalomino

Gah people are so mean lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LouieThePalomino

demonwolfmoon said:


> My flip flops are better than most peoples shat upon boots, and if Im going to a restaurant that doesn't say "taco Bell" on the front, I reserve the right as a pregnant woman to vomit all over your clean boots from the odor wafting from your smelly clothes.
> 
> Again, if you're not one of those people who goes in public straight from the gym covered in sweat and body funk, why would you do it in dirty riding clothes? I dont mean a couple stray hairs either!
> 
> PS. Just because your butt "has fabric over it" doesn't mean youre doing us any real favors!




Lol danggggg calm down lol people can do what they want, havent you seen the people of Walmart?
And we dont always go out in DIRTY riding clothes, I wear my clean ones about too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## demonwolfmoon

LouieThePalomino said:


> Lol danggggg calm down lol people can do what they want, havent you seen the people of Walmart?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lolz thats what I was getting at with the PS, I just didnt wanna SAY IT 

There is so much attitude crammed into one post, I just couldn't take it lying down! 

And how many horse people also wear camo? Not me but sheesh....

ets: I see nothing wrong with clean riding clothes or even buttless chaps with no pants as long as a) we cant see the goods and b) the person doesn't smell like a zoo. But then again, Im from SoCal. You know we are all liberal, tree loving hippies 'round here, right?


----------



## LouieThePalomino

demonwolfmoon said:


> lolz thats what I was getting at with the PS, I just didnt wanna SAY IT
> 
> There is so much attitude crammed into one post, I just couldn't take it lying down!
> 
> And how many horse people also wear camo? Not me but sheesh....
> 
> ets: I see nothing wrong with clean riding clothes or even buttless chaps with no pants as long as a) we cant see the goods and b) the person doesn't smell like a zoo. But then again, Im from SoCal. You know we are all liberal, tree loving hippies 'round here, right?



Rofl round these parts peoples underwears are camo lol. But I get what your saying, I cant stand people who smell like BO
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Gallop On

I guess I havent ever even gave it a second thought. I usually am not THAT dirty, but even if I am, meh. I think I get the most glances after a bareback ride, when I have my horse and all of his hair and sweat imprinted on my butt, and I smell more horseish than ever. But hey, I dont care. Living in the middle of Western land does me no favours with my breeches and tall boots, and I say the weirdest looks I get are actually from cowboys. If I have the time and want to Ill shower and change but if not, I wouldnt even give it another thought. Plus, my riding clothes are exceptionally comfortable :lol:


----------



## dgazibar

demonwolfmoon said:


> My flip flops are better than most peoples shat upon boots, and if Im going to a restaurant that doesn't say "taco Bell" on the front, I reserve the right as a pregnant woman to vomit all over your clean boots from the odor wafting from your smelly clothes.


Hehehe I'm not worried about you vomiting on my smelly self, you're only going to be pregnant for about 9 months. It's only fair if non-pregnant people also get to vomit on your flip flops and stinky feet. Did you know they sweat 2 cups per day? 
But seriously, don't get mad at smelly people. You don't have to love the way every stranger smells.


----------



## Viranh

I don't see what the big deal is. You have to be pretty close to smell horse on my breeches and boots, and maybe I don't want strangers that close to me? People smell all kinds of unpleasant ways in public anyway. I'm terribly allergic to synthetic fragrance and I can't require people not to wear it around me. People can deal with some horsey smell.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

Viranh said:


> I don't see what the big deal is. You have to be pretty close to smell horse on my breeches and boots, and maybe I don't want strangers that close to me? People smell all kinds of unpleasant ways in public anyway. I'm terribly allergic to synthetic fragrance and I can't require people not to wear it around me. People can deal with some horsey smell.


Sorry, next in line at Walmart is close enough to smell terrible BO. I don't think many people can honestly say they have NEVER smelled that? 

Barn funk on the feet, maybe not unless you stepped in a fresh pile, since that's pretty far from anyone's nose. Same thing with my alleged stinky feet from wearing flip flops...

I guess I'm just more conscientious with respect to my grooming.... *shrug*. I just feel like if someone is dirty, they should probably clean up. Obviously, not everyone agrees....


----------



## smrobs

Demon, it's one thing if someone leaves their house smelling like they rolled in the manure pile. They had the chance to primp but just didn't bother.

It's a whole other thing if a person just happens to stop in a store on their way home from whatever they happened to be doing at the time.

You consider it rude to go into a store smelling like a horse.

I think it's rather rude for others to judge a person for not wasting gas to go home and change/clean up just to make a quick wal-mart or grocery store run.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

smrobs said:


> Demon, it's one thing if someone leaves their house smelling like they rolled in the manure pile. They had the chance to primp but just didn't bother.
> 
> It's a whole other thing if a person just happens to stop in a store on their way home from whatever they happened to be doing at the time.
> 
> You consider it rude to go into a store smelling like a horse.
> 
> I think it's rather rude for others to judge a person for not wasting gas to go home and change/clean up just to make a quick wal-mart or grocery store run.


Smrobs, I always brought a change of shoes and sweater when I had to go out to the barn. I also don't want to waste gas (At nearly $4 a gallon, who does! yeesh!), but at the same time, switching to flip flops from poop boots, cuz I always find that fresh pile, and changing the sweater with horse hair covering the sleeves takes two seconds. I may not smell like roses, but I can go to walmart, Del Taco, wherever and know it's not a problem.

People on this thread may not like it, but it's the truth....if it's straight from the gym, covered in sweat, or straight covered in filth and horse hair, it really sucks for the people around you if the odor carries. If you don't care, you don't care, it's that simple. *shrug*

PS. My mom is one of those people that goes outside smelling like a perfume store. I don't hold back with her either. Clearly, that hasn't changed her opinion yet, I don't really expect you to change yours. *But understanding goes a LONG WAY.*


----------



## franknbeans

Demon-what about a homeless person-do you judge them too because they may not be clean or odor free to your standards? There are so many other things in life to worry about. I find it much worse when someone is behind me in line coughing all over, but these things are the risk we take when we go out in public.

I also find it pretty presumptuous for you to think we have all stepped in a fresh pile and do not have the common sense to wipe our feet off prior to entering the store. Changing your shoes is not necessary, IMO. I don't get in my car with a fresh pile on my shoes whether it is dog, horse or whatever.....So I certainly wouldn't go in a store. I doubt most here would. My guess is that you are exaggerating a bit thinking that will make your point. Doesn't work with me.


----------



## demonwolfmoon

franknbeans said:


> Demon-what about a homeless person-do you judge them too because they may not be clean or odor free to your standards? There are so many other things in life to worry about. I find it much worse when someone is behind me in line coughing all over, but these things are the risk we take when we go out in public.
> 
> I also find it pretty presumptuous for you to think we have all stepped in a fresh pile and do not have the common sense to wipe our feet off prior to entering the store. Changing your shoes is not necessary, IMO. I don't get in my car with a fresh pile on my shoes whether it is dog, horse or whatever.....So I certainly wouldn't go in a store. I doubt most here would. My guess is that you are exaggerating a bit thinking that will make your point. Doesn't work with me.


Nope, I wasnt, when I step in a pile, It always gets on the sides, which is why I had boots just for the barn. That plus mud. Hubby disapproves when I track horse crap into the car, mine or his. Horse crap and car heater dont mix. So I adapted. 

But Im totally glad it didnt fly with you. Wheres the applause icon?


----------



## AQHSam

My employer allows us to wear jeans M-F, with Friday being sweatshirts and t-shirts. 

In my effort to be efficient and maximize my barn time afterwork, I wore my favorite riding jeans (cleaned, just out of the washer) and riding boots to work one day.

I "cleaned" my boots up by making sure no debris was stuck in the tread or along the seam of the sole. I also applied a fresh coat of saddle soap to them.

Here is what I learned that day.

If you ride bareback without a pad in 90 degree weather and your horse sweats through your jeans, that stain doesn't necessarily wash out in All Temperature Cheer.

No amount of spit and polish on your boots will remove the smell. They may look good, but they will still smell like a stall.

You will first realize these two truths during an executive meeting when the president of the company questions the odor he keeps smelling and when you get up to fetch a bottle of water and someone (who has no tact to begin with) asks why your bum and inside seam is a darker shade than the jeans. 

There is a rumor that HR will now update our corporate dress code to read something like, "all clothing worn to work must be for the sole purpose of work and not extracurricular activities."

I work with a bunch of funny executives. 

Further lesson learned: don't get dress in a dimly lit closet so you don't disturb your still sleeping husband by turning the lights on.


----------



## AQHSam

I think there is a big difference between body odor from the gym and the smell of nature. Would you be against a nurse stopping at a store because she smelled of antiseptic after scrubbing all day? Nurses go from work to the stores all the time in scrubs. What is the difference? If you look closely, scrubs can look nasty.

What about the person that lives with several dogs and cats and is always covered in some foreign hair? Horse hair, cat hair, what is the difference?


----------



## franknbeans

Actually, as a nurse, I used to (years ago) stop at the store on my way home. These days, I frown on it. Mostly because of the resistant disease strains around us now. Might not smell, but sure can carry some lethal stuff. For example, my sis-in law got accidentally splashed with some body fluids a couple of weeks ago during a surgical procedure she was doing. Despite all of the current protection available, which she used, she has been ill for 2 weeks. Now, if she had stopped by the store....who knows the folks she may have spread that to.


----------



## heymckate

Oh yeah! I have run plenty of errands both before and after the barn, and I've gone to dinner with friends post-riding. I'm too old to care what people think. And let's face it: Even on my worst day, everyone on People of Walmart has me beat. However, I will go home first in extreme situations: Got pooped on, fell off into mud, unfortunate sweat stains, bareback riding during shedding season, etc.

For those that find it gross going to eat while that dirty... I will ALWAYS stop off in the bathroom and wash my hands prior to sitting down (and arms if wearing short sleeves). If necessary, I'm not against washing my face either. I figure, I bring water to the barn all the time, and who knows what gets stuck to that straw! So my food at a restaurant is no dirtier than that, and I will never go out if I'm stinky enough to offend nearby diners.


----------



## PinkStella

I run errands in my riding clothes before and after riding. I doesn't make sense for me to leave the barn, pass the stores I need to go, and go home and change and turn around and go back. 

I do always take my boots off and put other shoes on, usually Crocs. There's a 99% chance that my boots have poop on them, and I don't need to track that into the grocery store or Starbucks, and I don't like how it feels to drive in riding boots. Besides, boot socks, breeches, and Crocs is a super-attractive combination! :lol:


----------



## HollyBubbles

See, I'm lucky.. My horses are at my house, so no I won't go anywhere looking like a red, sweaty, stinking mess with hair plastered to my forehead and my jods stuck to my legs. I mean seriously, I'm one of those people that just can't go anywhere after a ride, without knocking out the general population with good noses. Or maybe thats just my thoughts on it since a friend of mine rode with me one day in the heat of summer and then commented that my sweat smelt like lollies... What?

The only time I keep my riding attire on is if I'm at a show, I might stop at a dairy or something on the way home to get a bottle of water, or a block of chocolate if it was a particularly bad show :lol: but I almost always empty a can on deodorant onto myself and brush my hair back before I go in. I'm far to self conscious not to, and if I can help it I'll get somebody else to go in for me.

-In saying that though I have severe agoraphobia and also social anxiety, so maybe I'm just different


----------



## Golden Horse

PinkStella said:


> Besides, boot socks, breeches, and Crocs is a super-attractive combination! :lol:


:rofl::rofl: of course it is, still single by any chance?


----------



## PinkStella

Golden Horse said:


> :rofl::rofl: of course it is, still single by any chance?


Happily married for 7 years  But I turn LOTS of heads in this get-up!!


----------



## xlionesss

PinkStella said:


> Happily married for 7 years  But I turn LOTS of heads in this get-up!!


 

:clap::rofl:

I'm dying, JUST STOP IT LOL


----------



## Fulford15

There are not many horses in the town I live in. I go to the store or gas station in my half-chaps and I get looked at as if I have 3 heads. :lol: People just are not used to it.

In my home town, thats a different story, I get asked how my ride went and how the horses are.


----------



## Hannahhh

Couldn't care less what people think of what I'm wearing, even if it is a cut off shirt with jeans and boots, covered in horse hair and dirt. I guess it helps that that's the norm in my town... Even going into Red Lobster (about the fanciest restraunt in my town) you don't get to many stares..


----------



## Arab Mama

We live in Ocala FL and it is MAJOR horse country - it's often called the horse capital of the USA. As such, we don't get any odd looks for going out and about in our horse attire. If we are going to stop to eat I at least wash my arms. I often don't notice the hay in my hair until I get home, though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AQHSam

*Riding attire is a step up for me*

So, today was the moving day for my horse Sam. It started with me up at 6:30am to shower and apply makeup. 

Which generated a series of questions from my husband who questions why I would shower and apply makeup before "going to see that stinky HOARSE." (not spelled wrong he provides much more emphasis on the HOAR than necessary.

I leave by 7:30 and head to the storage facility where our travel trailer is kept so I can hook the trailer ball to the hitch (because he does not leave it on his truck at all times.) This is a ball attached to a HUGE thingamajiggy that weighs roughly a TON (for me). I managed to rub rust all over the front of my jeans and my pink tank top. 

I arrive at the rental facility covered in rust at 8:05am where I sign the agreement for a large bumper pull stock trailer.

Head to the barn where my horse had been kept. Realize when I switched vehicles and key fobs with my husband, I did not remove the tack room key. So, call barn owner who is not home and proceed to WAIT on a milk crate for 2 hours. 

Load horse, drive to new barn. Horse was not impressed with skinny narrow stock trailer with the slippery mats, even though I put down shavings. 

Arrive at new barn, much later than planned. It is now 92 deg F in SWMO with about 60% humidity.

Back horse out of trailer, he missteps, falls to knees, hops back in trailer panicked, hits wall of trailer that makes huge rattling sound and freaks out and storm OUT of said trailer, nostrils flaring. Give him a moment to calm down and reenter and exit trailer again, but this time calmly. 

Working up a bit of a sweat now.

Scoop shavings out of rental trailer, cart to new horse stall, and move horse into stall. 

Now begin the chore of moving all of my tack, grooming supplies, treats and timothy hay pellets, and excess paraphernalia to barn. But, fail to think about the wheelbarrow I just used and instead make 4 trips. Very hot and sweaty now.

Last trip kicks in and now I am seeing spots because in my haste this morning I failed to bring water and did not eat. Heat has kicked in and there is no breeze. Lay on cool grass by tree. Doesn't help. barn owner suggests I stand in her sprinkler to cool off. My hair, shirt, jeans, and face is drenched, but my pulse has stopped beating behind my eyes.

(It was about this time I was asked to sign a liability waiver - :-| . I may NEVER get used to this Missouri heat and humidity and working in an building that is set for 65 deg F each day doesn't help.

I cool down, finish organizing my tack, say goodbye to Sam and drive off. To the trailer rental place. I show up there still drenched. Nice. Turn trailer back in and decide to stop at Atwoods for a tack rack to keep in the barn. But, I did this without realizing what I did until I saw my reflection in a mirror IN Atwoods. From the storage facility to Atwoods (roughly 20 miles) I drove on the highway with the truck windows DOWN.

Yep. I have short hair (much shorter than desired thanks to a bad haircut). The left side of my head was parted in three places and sticking straight out.

So, there I am in Atwoods. Funky hair. Smudged mascara and makeup that was mostly sweated off and then rinsed off. Rust down the front of my shirt, and a smudge on my face from wiping a rusty hand against my jawline. :shock:

I've decided to move so I never have to face anyone in that store again. 

:lol:

To make it worse; my husband and I have a date to go to the movies tonight. I told him I needed to shower and get ready before we leave. Yep.... It will be a long night. Thank goodness it's a movie and not dinner. I will get a reprieve from his commentary.


----------



## Golden Horse

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Great story.


----------



## plomme

I live downtown in a city. People generally have no idea what contrast full seat breeches are and my elderly neighbour has screamed "THOSE ARE FUNNY PANTS!" at me several times as I'm walking to my car. The mechanics down the street, however, are big fans of ladies in equestrian clothing.


----------



## remka

I tend to be rather superstitious, so I will always wear miss-matched stripey socks, because I thin the are lucky. (They probably aren't, but I have had the most succes while wearin them) so when I take off my half chaps, there you have extremely dirty tall stripey socks, completely Miss matched. That turns a few heads, and my habit of always bringing a jacket to the barn, even in the middle of summer, people find that weird. I also always wear my hair in a braid down my back, but because it's so thin, it ends up sticking up everywhere. 
So imagine me, after riding, wearing a filthy jacket, dirty sweaty mismatched socks, and a rarely washed pair of britches and sticking up everywhere hair. At shop n save. The looks I got! It was priceless. I wasn't super smelly, I just looked really funny. A girl I know worked there, and asked me in class a few days later why I was wearing a coat in mid may, and why my work uniform was so smelly, and what fast food restaurant could possibly make us wear such hideous socks. I think the horse part is lost on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caprise

Does anyone have any suggestions for riding shirts (preferably collared, short-sleeved polo style) that have light weight moisture-wicking material that washes well? I have bought a few cheap ones online that stain easily and don't wash/bleach clean!


----------



## PinkStella

Caprise said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for riding shirts (preferably collared, short-sleeved polo style) that have light weight moisture-wicking material that washes well? I have bought a few cheap ones online that stain easily and don't wash/bleach clean!


I've got a few Nike and Calloway golf shirts from TJ Maxx that I wear for riding (and grocery shopping :-o) - they are mostly polos and all wicking and have held up very well. One has a zip-up collar and I've actually worn it in (unrated) shows. I have 3-4 of them, and they are my go-to shirts.


----------



## dgazibar

Caprise said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for riding shirts (preferably collared, short-sleeved polo style) that have light weight moisture-wicking material that washes well? I have bought a few cheap ones online that stain easily and don't wash/bleach clean!


I ride nearly every lesson in a cycling jersey. The options are endless! Search online, I buy them from REI because if ever in your life you decide you don't like your purchase, for any reason, you can get your money back. 

Anyway, jerseys are designed to wick moisture from your body, and you can get anything from super lightweight to gore-tex for the winter time, so you can wick that sweat and not freeze at the same time!


----------



## Delfina

I shop near the State College (complete with ginormous Equestrian program that mostly caters to English riders) which is also the first real city for all the "actual" cowboys that drive in from parts unknown so pretty much 1/3 of the customers are in breeches and tall boots, 1/3 are in boots, spurs and hats and the remaining is the usual mix of casual and dressy people that ran in after work. 

Nobody gives riding attired folks a 2nd look. Well other than I have been stopped a few times by some gals who wanted to know where I bought my riding tops (I like the collared, stripey, ventilated ones from Kerrits). 

Oh wait... I did get stopped about 2 dozen times one day, lesson horse dumped me in the dirt multiple times (his way of "teaching", if you are at all unbalanced bareback at the canter, he drops his shoulder, watches you slide off, screeches to a halt and laughs at you....) and was covered in dirt smudges and giant scrapes. Everyone wanted to know if I was "bucked off" by some horrid, evil horse... uh no, I slid off multiple times and ate dirt while a deadbroke, smartass horse was laughing at me.


----------



## farmpony84

I ride in jeans and cowboy boots so I just throw on a ball cap and go....


----------



## thetempest89

Yeeesss!!! I live in a big city. So people really don't understand what half chaps are, breeches honestly just look like leggings. Mine are black, so people don't even notice the leg patches. Nobody notices my half chaps except for the older chinese ladies lol. They ALWAYS notice, and stare! I often take the bus. If I work a full shift at work after riding, then I go straight to my job. My co workers think half chaps are sexy and that I should wear them with a skirt. I'm like uh no lol.


----------



## Waltz

I wear my riding clothes if I have to stop at the store after my lesson. The store is on the way home so why not. If people can wear their pajamas to the store I don't see why I can't wear my breeches


----------



## frlsgirl

I'm a hot mess after riding so I change before I leave the barn (boots muddy from chasing down horse in paddock, hair is a mess from sweaty helmet, white horse hairs all over me from grooming).


----------



## womack29

I ride western and have been known to go places still in my boots,jeans and spurs. I live in west Texas so I am not the only one. Few rodde English here and I can say have never seen someone at the store in English attire.


----------



## Lexiie

I keep everything on. It's a small town, and most people know I ride


----------



## Nocturva

Girl, I wear my breeches almost everywhere except somewhere I need to dress fancy for, but usually when I'm done riding, it's the end of the night..

But I live in Michigan, which is probably the home of peopleofwalmart.com lolz.
If you seen some of the clothes people wear around here you'd never be self conscious about having breeches on.


----------



## HollyBubbles

Seriously, I get funnier looks walking into my feed store in my clean running gear before a run than I do walking into a supermarket in my dirty stinking riding gear with hair plastered to my face.


----------



## KatieQ

I am with the "hating to change" group, not only that but I don't actually have a lot of clothes! Clothes shopping is one of my least favorite activities so I often find myself rotating between two or three different pairs of jeans. I do try to always keep one clean pair around for "emergencies" like going to a restaurant (which I also rarely do). But I often go the grocery store, etc. In my horsey clothes and nobody ever seems to mind in the least. In fact, just yesterday my husband and I stopped in at the grocery store on the way home from picking up a load of hay, and in the lineup I noticed he had hay ALL over him, then realized I did too! It was rather funny. Today we went to the same store just after he finished cutting down a tree beside our driveway, and at the same till with the same cashier I noticed he was covered with sawdust! Talk about hicks!


----------



## polowrapfiend

absolutely i do, why take the time to take everything off, let them stare lol. theyre just wishing they could play with ponies too. i had to accompany my mom to her doctors apt a while back and i had a full barn shift that day (im a barnhand as well) and i was covered, flithy boots and halfchaps, hay in the hair, the whole 9. people stared, but thats what ppl do.


----------



## Fayewokf

I never change after riding, I just don't have time. I can't tell you how many times riders or ex-riders will ask if I ride and tell me they would love to get back into riding!


----------



## PinkStella

I fell recently and had to take a trip to urgent care. I went straight from the arena to the urgent care. Before I got out of the car to walk into the urgent care, my mother suggested I take off my helmet and gloves (I was in a lot of pain...I wasn't thinking about fashion). I got a lot of up-downs in the waiting room. Not only was I wearing breeches, tall boots, and spurs, but I was covered in dirt, so I'm sure I was a delightful sight to behold. After our trip to urgent care, my mother and I went went to the pharmacy and dinner, with me still in my riding clothes. Apparently there's no where I won't go with spurs on!!!


----------



## amberly

I'm always dressed for riding - jeans, sweatshirt, high socks and boots. I always carry a hoofpick in my back pocket and I have to try to remember to clean out the horse treats before I go to school.


----------



## danny67

All I can say is chicks dig guys in boots 'n breeches. so yeah I gas up, stop at the super mkt and get a bag of carrots, feed store, etc.


----------



## jbarring

My instructor doesn't make me wear breeches during lessons so I always wear jeans. Personally I feel a bit weird wearing paddock boots without half chaps so I always leave them on. Just my personal preference. I'm not good enough to wear breeches, haha, but personally I really like them. They are classy.


----------



## bob1

I don't wear my riding attire out in the non-horse public. Not everyone likes the smell of horse and I guess I respect other people too much to offend. So when i am finished riding my attire comes off and the street clothes go on. Plus I am a guy and wish to avoid any negative confrontations that may arise from wearing breeches.


----------



## Faustinblack

I get a lot of looks in my bright purple and lime riding tights.


----------

